# Low carb recipe with chicken? Anyone have a good one?



## molly (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi all! 

I roasted a chicken last night and we ate the breast meat but I have the whole rest of the darn thing left. 

I would normally make a soup or casserole out of the left overs. But, I'm on this silly low carb diet and I need a good recipe for left over roasted chicken that does not include noodles or stuffing or carbs of any sort!

Do you know of anything?

I will be eternally greatful if someone can help me make a something tasty out of chicken, without carbs. 

 Good luck right? hahaha...

Thanks in advance, 
Molly


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 28, 2004)

This is a fabulous recipe. You could also do a tortilla soup, quiche or fritatta with the leftover chicken meat.

Chicken with Peanut Curry 
2 tb Oil 
4 Chicken thighs, boned, cut into medium pieces 
2 Garlic cloves, chopped 
1 tb Red curry paste (or to taste) 
1 c Coconut cream (not sweetenend) 
1/4 c Roasted peanuts, chopped 
2 tb Peanut butter 
2 tb Fish sauce 
2 ts Brown sugar 
2 Kaffir lime leaves (opt) 
1 Handful Thai basil leaves, fresh (can use regular basil) 
1 ts Mint leaves, fresh, chopped 
1 Fresh red chile, cut into slivers 

1.Preheat wok or large skillet over medium heat. Add oil. When hot, add chicken and stir-fry until lightly browned. Remove to a bowl and set aside. 
2.Add garlic to hot wok and lightly brown. Reduce heat and add curry paste; fry gently, stirring for 1 minute. Add coconut cream, peanuts, and peanut butter; stir constantly until smooth, about 2 minutes. 
3.Add fish sauce, sugar, lime leaves and the reserved chicken. Simmer together for 3 minutes or until chicken is done. 
4.Add the basil leaves; stir together for 30 seconds. Serve hot, garnished with mint leaves and red chile slivers.


----------



## molly (Sep 28, 2004)

Yum! Thanks for the recipe. That sounds great.


----------

